# Parablepharis



## xiaoyu (May 28, 2013)

This is my first time to collet this specie form Guangdong China.

It takes 3 days to only find one pair.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (May 28, 2013)

I've never seen this species before! looks a bit like a phyllocrania.


----------



## mantid_mike (May 28, 2013)

Nice species. Good luck with them and hope you bring them into culture eventually.


----------



## jrh3 (May 28, 2013)

we need them here lol, good luck.


----------



## sally (May 29, 2013)

Good luck with breeding these. They are beautiful mantises


----------



## bobericc (May 29, 2013)

Awesome species, hope you do well with the great catch


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 29, 2013)

incredible look species. That's asiatica, right? I'm almost positive


----------



## massaman (May 29, 2013)

send ooths my way will ya!


----------



## xiaoyu (May 29, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> incredible look species. That's asiatica, right? I'm almost positive


Although specimen from Yunnan, Guangdong and Hainan look different by colour and shape of prothorax.

but i believe they are all asiatica.

I will collect the most beautiful one from Hainan next month.


----------



## xiaoyu (Jun 25, 2013)

up date last instar male


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 25, 2013)

unreal!


----------



## Mime454 (Jun 25, 2013)

That doesn't even look like it's from this planet.


----------



## xiaoyu (Aug 30, 2013)

update the new generation


----------



## sally (Aug 30, 2013)

They are so interesting looking. Good luck with them


----------



## Precarious (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow! Great pics.

Must have species. Keep me in mind when you get ooths.


----------



## twolfe (Sep 9, 2013)

Cool! Congratulations on your success with them.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Sep 9, 2013)

Awesome species,hope to someday see more of them


----------



## Bartek (Sep 14, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xiaoyu (Dec 18, 2013)

update subadult pics


----------

